# Back to Canada - British Husband in tow!!



## tasha_laker (Nov 30, 2008)

First I'd just like to say Hi as I am new here, been looking around a bit and looks like quite a nice place!!! 


I am Canadian and my husband is British. I decided to start looking into when we move back to Canada(not for a couple years but its good to be prepared).

I'm a bit unclear about some of the things I have read on the canada immigration site about spouse sponsorship etc, and I know about that kind of thing as that is how I am here, however, I am a curious about funds etc. I will be sponsoring him, but since I will have been living in the Uk as well I won't have an income when we first go over either, so how do you prove financial support, or is there something I have missed? 

I read on another post here that the financial obligations are waived because he is my spouse, but I'm just wanting a bit more reassurance that this is the case, as it all as my head going back and forth.



Anyway any advice etc would be greatly appreciated. And if anyone lives in North East England let me know, as that is where I am right now.

Thanks in advance.

Tasha


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Tasha, welcome to the forum,

I cannot answer your particular question at the moment, but I am meeting with a couple who have just moved back here in the same situation. I will get some info from them and let you know.
Louise


----------



## tasha_laker (Nov 30, 2008)

That would be fantastic!!! Thank you for replying, can't wait to see what you find out!


Thanks again
Tasha






louiseg said:


> Hi Tasha, welcome to the forum,
> 
> I cannot answer your particular question at the moment, but I am meeting with a couple who have just moved back here in the same situation. I will get some info from them and let you know.
> Louise


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Tasha,
For the couple I spoke to it was the husband who was Canadian. They had both been living in UK for several years, and have a house together in UK that they rent out.

The proof of financial support was taken from the wages he was earning in UK, a little income from their rented house, and their savings.
I suppose because he had a job in UK they were assuming that he would be able ot get similar work in Canada. It wasn't a prticlualty high paid job, and that he could support them both from savings until he got a job.
Hope that helps Louise


----------

